

Ask HN: Where to sell domain names? - jamesgagan

I have a few .io names I am not using and want to sell. No idea if they have any value beyond the actual cost, but where is a good place to sell domain names these days? Sedo is the only one I know of. Anyone have experience flipping domain names? I have hunter.io, tunes.io and songs.io - seems like they might be worth something to the right person.
======
chatmasta
[http://www.namepros.com](http://www.namepros.com) (I got banned from that
site years ago after a buyer framed me, so f __* them)

[http://www.flippa.com](http://www.flippa.com) \- probably only worth it for
higher end stuff

[http://www.sedo.com](http://www.sedo.com) \- if it's really high end, just
get a broker from there and have them deal with selling it.

~~~
Paul-NamePros
chatmasta, it looks like you were banned from NamePros by someone who is no
longer part of our staff, and I couldn't find a good explanation for the ban.
We're very careful about bans these days, and they don't happen without good
reason. I've unbanned you, so you should be able to log in with your old
account. (Paul Buonopane, NamePros)

~~~
chatmasta
Can honestly say I was nt expecting that at all. Thanks!

------
kdomains
I would sell them on any site you can find. Not one site will work I think the
best is to expand your exposure as much as you can. Even if you get only 1
extra view that is a potential. :)

We just opened up a forum section where you can list domain names for free. No
fees, just list and you can sell it private without paying the extras that
others pay. We only have one listing, but then again we only opened the forum
today:
[http://killerdomains.com.au/forum/aftermarket](http://killerdomains.com.au/forum/aftermarket)

------
whichdan
[http://dnforum.com](http://dnforum.com) and
[http://namepros.com](http://namepros.com)

~~~
jamesgagan
thanks.

------
skram
[https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/) too

~~~
jamesgagan
I'll check it out - I didn't know they did domains as well as websites.

